# Cherry Audio pricing



## krops (Feb 2, 2022)

I’ve been eyeballing Cherry Audio’s Synth Stack, and I see that the individual products appear to be on sale right now, but it kind of seems like the Synth Stack bundle just has a regular reduced bundle price. Does anyone know if this is correct, that this bundle is not on sale per se?


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 2, 2022)

Correct. The sale only extends to a couple of individual synths.


----------



## krops (Feb 2, 2022)

Cheers!


----------

